# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > آموزش: 13 درس پایه ای در زمینه SEO

## chaalesh

تمامی حقوق این مطالب متعلق به سایت rtwo.ir می باشد. کپی از آن تنها در صورت بیان منبع و لینک به سایت اصلی مجاز می باشد.

قصد دارم مباحث اولیه و پایه ای seo را بصورت هفته ای یک درس طی 13 درس  برای آندسته از عزیزانی که آشنایی کمی با seo دارند در سایتم (rtwo.ir) ارائه نمایم. لذا مفید دیدم دروسی که آماده شده اند را اینجا نیز برای علاقمندان قرار بدهم. تا از نظرات اساتید و دوستان نیز بهرمند شوم.

منبع مطالب این کلاس ها از توصیه های گوگل به مدیران خود در این زمینه می  باشد که توسط اینجانب ویرایش و تحلیل شده است. این مطالب هیچ یک از رازهای  گوگل درباره نحوه قرار گرفتن در رتبه های بالاتر نتایج جستجو را فاش نمی  کند اما پیروی از این مطالب می تواند کمک قابل توجهی در رابطه با بهینه  سازی وب سایت برای موتورهای جستجو بنماید.
هر چند که در عنوان این کلاس ها حرف از "موتورهای جستجو" به میان آمد ولی  میبایستی بگویم که شما باید مهمترین اصل بهینه سازی خود را "بهترین برای  بینندگان" قرار دهید. آنها مشتریان اصلی محتوای شما هستند و برای پیدا کردن  شما از موتورهای جستجو بهره می برند. 

توجه بسیار زیاد و بیش از حد به تنظیمات خاص برای بهبود نتایج جستجو ، شاید  نتیجه مطلوبی را به ارمغان نیاورد. بهینه سازی سایت برای موتورهای جستجو  درباره بهتر کردن رتبه نمایشی شما در نتایج جستجو می باشد.

در ادامه برای درک بهتر از مطالب ارائه شده یک سایت ساختگی را مورد بررسی قرار می دهیم اطلاعاتی درباره این سایت :
•    نام تجارت / سایت : "Brandon's Baseball Cards"
•    دامنه مورد نظر :  brandonsbaseballcards.com
•    مباحث مورد توجه : فروش اینترنتی کارت بیس بال ، راهنمای قیمت ، مقالات و مطالب خبری
•    اندازه سایت : کوچک (تا 250 صفحه)

سایت شما می تواند از سایت فرضی ما بزرگتر و یا کوچکتر باشد و یا می تواند  در زمینه های بسیار دیگری باشد ولی این مطالب برای سایت ها در هر اندازه ای  و هر زمینه ای کارساز و مفید می باشد.
امیدواریم این کلاس ها بتواند ایده های جدیدی برای شما به ارمغان بیاورد تا بتوانید رتبه وب سایت خود را بهبود ببخشید. 

بنده بسیار مشتاقم تا سوالات و نظرات شما را درباره این مطالب بدانم.

----------


## chaalesh

*seo چیست
*

 Search Engine Optimization تکنیک های موثر برای بهینه سازی عناصر داخلی و  خارجی وب سایتهای اینترنتی جهت افزایش ترافیک ورودی به سایت از طرف  موتورهای جستجو می باشد.
وب سایتهایی که از تکنیکهای seo استفاده می کنند بخوبی به تاثیر فراوان آن  آگاهند. بعضی از وب سایتها از تخصصهای خاصی در این رابطه استفاده می کنند  درحالی که اغلب وب  سایتها شیوه ی معمولی برای این کار دارند. برای بهینه  سازی سایت های اینترنتی باید به کلیه عوامل موثر در این زمینه توجه کافی  داشت.

* چرا سایت من به Seo نیاز دارد؟*

   بیشترین ترافیک ورودی سایت ها به وسیله موتورهای جستجوی تجاری مانند GOOGLE , YAHOO , Bing , ASKJEEVES  به وجود می آیند
اگر وب سایتی از طریق موتور های جستجو پیدا نمی شود بازدید کنندگانی را که  نیاز به آن سایت دارند را از دست می دهد. موتورهای جستجو  اولین ابزار جهت  گشت و گذار برای تمام کاربران اینترنت می باشد. آیا سایت شما برای موتورهای  جستجو بهبود یافته است؟ اگر پاسخ آن منفی است و یا از اینکه اینکار به  درستی انجام شده باشد شک دارید، ناراحت نباشید. این کلاس ها را دنبال کنید.
  وقتی شخصی در موتورهای جستجو بدنبال چیزی می گردد که به آن نیاز دارد و این  زمان، بهترین زمان ممکن برای معرفی شما و وب سایتتان می باشد.

* چرا موتورهای جستجو سایت های را که تکنیک seo ندارند را پیدا نمی کنند؟*

  موتورهای جستجو همیشه تکنولوژی هایشان را در زمینه یافتن مطالب در اعماق وب  بهبود می دهند و سعی دارند مطالب جدید را شناسایی نمایند. در این میان اگر  وب سایتی براحتی و بدون خطا بتواند محتوای خود را در اختبار آنها قرار دهد  از اولویت بالاتری برخوردار است. روزانه مطالب بسیار زیادی به محتویات وب  افزوده می شود موتورهای جستجو سعی می کنند مطالب سایت هایی را که دارای  اولویت هستند را به کاربران خود ارائه نمایند - مطمئن هستم اگر شما هم  موتور جستجو داشته باشید حتما جدیدترین مطالب را از بهترین منابع را به  کاربران خودتان ارائه می دادید و وب سایتهایی را که دستیابی به اطلاعات  آنها برای شما دشوار است را به حال خود رها می کردید.
  با در نظر گرفتن رقابت در عرصه وب اگر وب سایت شما را موتورهای جستجو  بشناسند نیز به تنهایی کافی نیست. چرا که درصد بسیار بالایی از کاربران فقط  20 نتیجه اول جستجو ها را می بینند.
  در یکی از تالارهای برنامه نویسی دوستی می گفت که سایت من در نتایج جستجوی  "0641" دارای رتبه یک می باشد، به نظر شما عبارت مورد نظر این دوست عزیز  اصلا مورد جستجو قرار می گیرد؟ کسی هست که به دنبال 0641 باشد؟ سایت این  دوست عزیز درباره شهر باستانی و بسیار معروف شوش بود.
  شاید وب سایتی را که دارای تکنیک های seo نباشد ، موتورهای جستجو بشناسند  ولی این شناخت نه تنها منجر به افزایش بازدید نمی شود بلکه گاهی اوقات  تاثیر منفی هم شاید به همراه داشته باشد.

----------


## chaalesh

*درس اول : عنوان یکتا و صحیح برای هر صفحه
*

 عنوان صفحه به بازدیدکنندگان و موتورهای جستجو اعلام می کند که محتویات  این  صفحه درباره چه موضوعی می باشد. تگ <title> باید در بخش   <head> صفحه قرار بگیرد. نحوه استفاده صحیح از این تگ به این صورت   است که برای هر صفحه از عنوان یکتا در کل سایت استفاده نمایید.

 
» تگ <title> باید در بخش <head> صفحه قرار بگیرد.

اگر قرار باشد که صفحات شما در نتایج جستجو نمایش داده شود عنوان صفحه شما   در خط اول از این نمایش قرار می گیرد. اگر در داخل عنوان صفحه کلمات مورد   استفاده در جستجو موجود باشد این کلمات بصورت bold نمایش داده می شود. این   خاصیت موجب می شود تا کاربر صفحاتی که بیشترین سازگاری با جستجو را دارا  می  باشند سریع و راحت تشخیص دهد.
عنوان صفحه اصلی سایت با نام "عنوان سایت" می باشد و باید دارای مهمترین کلمات کلیدی در زمینه فعالیت سایت باشد.



 
 » عبارت جستجو شده :"baseball cards"


 
» صفحه  اول شما در نتایج جستجو نمایش داده می شود و عنوان صفحه اول در خط  اول به  نمایش درآمده وکلمات موجود در عبارت جستجو شده بصورت bold نمایش  داده می  شود.



 
» اگر جستجو کننده بر روی نام سایت شما در نتایج جستجو کلیک کرد، عنوان صفحه در بالاترین بخش مرورگر نمایش داده می شود.

عناوین سایر صفحات در سایت شما باید بدقت و توجه خاصی مخصوص صفحه   باشد.(بالاترین ارتباط با محتوای صفحه) البته ممکن است این عبارات شامل نام   تجارت شما هم باشد.


 
» عبارت جستجو شده : "rarest baseball cards"
 

 
» یک صفحه داخلی سایت همراه با عنوان یکتا و نام تجارت

* بهترین راه انتخاب عنوان برای صفحه*


• بهترین عنوان برای محتوای داخل صفحه باشد. عنوانی را انتخاب کنید که بالاترین و بهترین معنی درباره مطالب داخل صفحه را ارائه دهد.

* نبایدها :*
  o  انتخاب عنوانی که ربطی به مطالب داخل صفحه نداشته باشد.
  o  استفاده از عناوین اولیه صفحات که هنگام ساخت صفحه به آن اختصاص داده   می شود.همانند"Untitled" و یا "New Page 1" (متاسفانه گاها مشاهده شده   عنوان صفحه اصلی وب سایت بعضی از شرکت ها (حتی شرکت های فعال در زمینه نرم   افزار) در ایران عبارتی مانند Untitled می باشد)


• برای هر صفحه یک عنوان منحصر بفرد انتخاب نمایید. هر یک از صفحات شما   باید دارای یک عنوان مخصوص باشد تا  گوگل بتواند تمایزی بین آن صفحه و دیگر   صفحات در سایت شما، قائل شود.
* نبایدها :*
   o  استفاده از یک عنوان ثابت برای کلیه صفحات و یا حتی برای گروهی از صفحات


• خلاصه اما توضیحی. عنوان باید کوتاه و کامل باشد اگر عنوان صفحه شما بزرگ   باشد گوگل تنها بخشی از آن را در نتایج جستجو نشان می دهد. 
* نبایدها :*
  o  استفاده از عناوین طولانی که هیچ کمکی هم به کاربران نمی کند
  o  انباشته کردن کلمات کلیدی نامرتبط در عنوان صفحه

----------


## chaalesh

*درس دوم : استفاده از متا تگ description
*

 متا تگ description به گوگل و سایر موتورهای جستجو خلاصه ای از محتویات  صفحه را ارائه می دهد. با در نظر گرفتن اینکه عنوان صفحه ممکن است چند کلمه  و یا عبارت کوتاه باشد متا تگ description می تواند شامل یک جمله یا دو  جمله و یا حتی یک پاراگراف کوتاه باشد. گوگل ابزاری مفید و کارا با نام  "content analysis section" ارائه نموده است که می تواند به شما درباره  خیلی کوتاه و یا خیلی طولانی بودن description و یا تکرارهای بیش از حد  description ها اطلاعات مفیدی ارائه نماید. همانند <title> این متا  تگ نیز باید در بخش <head> صفحه قرار بگیرد.

   » description برای صفحه اصلی سایت یک خلاصه مهمی از سایت می باشد.

متا تگ description اهمیت ویژه ای دارد ممکن است گوگل از آن در snippet  استفاده نماید. می گویم ممکن است ، بدلیل اینکه احتمال دارد گوگل بر حسب  اینکه بخشی از محتویات قابل نمایش صفحه با عبارت مورد جستجوی کاربر بیشترین  همخوانی را داشته باشد متن آن بخش را بجای description در snippet نمایش  دهد.

دقت نمایید : احتمال دارد گوگل بطور متناوبی از description ارائه شده در  Open Directory Project برای سایت شما استفاده کند. البته در صورتی که سایت  شما در این دایرکتوری ثبت شده باشد.( آموزش جلوگیری نمایش اطلاعات ODP در  موتورهای جستجو(
در هر یک از صفحات سایت خود از description استفاده کنید. گوگل در صورتی که  بخشی با همخوانی بالا با عبارت جستجو شده، در داخل مطالب صفحه پیدا نکرد  description را در snippet نمایش می دهد.

snippet : بخشی که زیر عنوان سایت و بالاتر از آدرس صفحه در نتایج جستجو نمایش داده می شود.

   » عبارت جستجو شده : "baseball cards"

   » کلمات موجود در snippet در صورتی که جزو عبارت جستجو شده باشند بصورت bold نمایش داده می شود.

کلمات موجود در snippet در صورتی که جزو عبارت جستجو شده باشند بصورت bold نمایش داده می شود. این خاصیت 
موجب می شود تا کاربر صفحاتی که بیشترین سازگاری با جستجو را دارا می باشند سریع و راحت تشخیص دهد.

* بهترین راه انتخاب description برای صفحه*

  • خلاصه واقعی محتویات صفحه باشد. description مناسبی دارای اطلاعات کافی و  علاقمند کننده برای جستجو کنندگان برای صفحات انتخاب نمایید. دقت کنید  احتمال دارد در snippet نمایش داده شود.
* نبایدها :*
  o  انتخاب description ای که ربطی به محتویات صفحه نداشته باشد.
  o  استفاده از descriptionهای پیش فرض و تکراری مانند "This is a webpage" و یا "Page about baseball cards"
  o  پرکردن description ، فقط با استفاده از کلمات کلیدی
  o  کپی کردن بخشی از محتوا به عنوان description

• استفاده از description یکتا برای هر صفحه از سایت. description های هر  صفحه به گوگل و کاربران جستجو کننده کمک شایانی می نمایند علی الخصوص  هنگامی که کاربر برای نتایج جستجوی خود با بیش از یک صفحه از سایت شما در  نتایج جستجو روبرو شود. اگر سایت شما دارای هزاران و یا میلیون ها صفحه  باشد نمی توانید بصورت دستی برای هر یک از صفحات description بنویسید. شما  می توانید از یک مکانیزم اتوماتیک ( مثلا با استفاده از برنامه نویسی )  برای تولید description استفاده کنید.
* نبایدها :*
  o  استفاده از یک description برای همه صفحات و یا برای تعداد زیادی از صفحات

----------


## chaalesh

*درس سوم : بهینه سازی ساختار آدرس دهی ها در سایت
*


استفاده از نام های توضیح وار و مرتبط برای شاخه ها و فایل های سایت نه  تنها برای نگهداری و مدیریت آسان سایت مفید است بلکه مزایای دیگری مانند  هدایت بهتر موتورهای جستجو برای بررسی سایت شما نیز دارد. و کار را برای  کسانی که می خواهند به صفحه شما لینک دهند آسانتر می کند. بینندگان نیز  ممکن است از آدرسهای کد شده و نامعلوم هراس بیشتری نسبت به آدرس های حاوی  اطلاعات درباره محتوای صفحه داشته باشند.

 
» این آدرس صفحه ایست که احتمال دارد کاربر مدتها با این آدرس سروکار داشته باشد

آدرسهای شبیه به این می تواند گیج کننده بوده و کاربر پسند نباشد. کاربران  بارها این آدرس را خوانده و به آن لینک خواهند داد. همچنین کاربران ممکن  است فکر کنند که بخشی از این آدرس نالازم است. مخصوصا اگر آدرس شامل  پارامترهای نامفهوم زیادی باشد. همچنین در آن صورت ممکن است بخشی از آدرس  ناخواسته ویرایش شود و آدرس دچار اشتباه شود.
همچنین احتمال دارد کاربری از آدرس صفحه در anchor  لینکی که می خواهد به  صفحه شما اشاره کند استفاده نماید در این حالت اگر لینک شما بامعنی بوده و  شامل کلمات کلیدی باشد در واقع anchor لینک به صفحه شما شامل کلمات بسیار  مفیدی خواهد بود و این در نظر موتورهای جستجو اهمیت ویژه ای دارد. 

 
» کلمات مشخص شده در تصویر بالا به موتورهای جستجو و کاربران قبل از مشاهده  صفحه درباره محتویات صفحه ای که آدرس دهی شده اطلاعات مناسبی میدهد.

و در آخر اینکه به خاطر آوردن این نوع از لینک ها آسانتر از مابقی بوده و  در نتایج جستجو نیز بدلیل حضور کلمات کلیدی bold شده بیشتر جلب توجه می  کند. زیرا کلماتی از آدرس که جزو عبارت جستجو باشند نیز bold نشان داده می  شوند.


 
» عبارت جستجو شده : "baseball cards"


 
» کلمات جستجو شده ای که در آدرس صفحه موجودند بصورت bold نمایش داده شده اند.

گوگل کلیه آدرسها را بخوبی می تواند آنالیز کرده و استفاده نماید حتی  آدرسهای کاملا پیچیده را. اما ساده بودن ساختار آدرس دهی می تواند در میزان  زمان مصرفی برای سایت شما جهت مشاهده و بررسی توسط کاربر و یا موتورهای  جستجو کمک شایانی بنماید.
بعضی از وب مسترها با استفاده از rewrite کردن آدرس های دینامیک به آدرس  های ثابت ( استاتیک ) سعی می کنند به این مهم دست بیابند. گوگل با این کار  موافق می باشد. اما باید بگویم این یک تابع پیشرفته بوده و اگر بدرستی  انجام شود برای سایت می تواند بسیار مفید باشد.


* بهترین راه برای انتخاب ساختار URL*

  • استفاده از کلمات در URL ها. کلمات موجود در URL ها اگر مرتبط با مطالب  سایت نیز باشد می تواند به بینندگان و موتورهای جستجو کمک شایانی بنمایند.  یادآوری این آدرس ها آسانتر می باشد و احتمال اینکه به شما لینک بدهند  بیشتر می شود.
*نبایدها :*
  o  آدرس های طولانی و استفاده از پارامترهای نامرتبط و نامعلوم
  o  استفاده از نام های پیش فرض صفحات مانند ""page1.html
  o  استفاده بیش از حد از کلمات کلیدی مانند “baseball-cards-baseball-cards-baseballcard.htm”


• ارائه ساختار ساده برای پوشه های سایت. ساختار ساده برای پوشه های سایت  برای بازدیدکنندگان می تواند کمک شایانی در زمینه اینکه بدانند در کجای  سایت قرار دارند می کند. سعی کنید با استفاده از ساختارهای شاخه های سایت  خود نوع محتویات درون شاخه ها را نشان دهید.
*نباید ها :*
  o  استفاده از شاخه های تودرتوی زیاد مانند ".../dir1/dir2/dir3/dir4/dir5/dir6/page.html"
  o  استفاده از نام های نامرتبط با محتوا برای شاخه های سایت

• استفاده از یک ساختار واحد برای شاخه ها برای دسترسی به اطلاعات. برای  جلوگیری از اینکه لینک های متفاوتی به سایت شما بوجود بیاید که موجب کاهش  اثرات مثبت لینک ها می شود یک ساختار واحد برای سایت خود در نظر بگیرید و  در لینک های داخلی و خارجی مورد استفاده قرار دهید.
اگر اشخاصی به نسخه قبلی ساختار شما لینک ایجاد کرده اند می توانید از 301  Redirect برای انتقال آدرس های قبلی به آدرس های جدید استفاده کنید
*نباید ها :*
  o  داشتن صفحات در subdomain ها و در شاخه اصلی سایت (شبیه : "rtwo.ir/page.htm" و یا "blog.rtwo.ir/page.htm")
  o  استفاده همزمان از آدرس دهی با www و بدون www . حتما از یکی از این  دو استفاده نمایید و استفاده همزمان از هر دوی آنها مضر می باشد.
  o  استفاده و امتیاز دادن به حروف بزرگ در آدرس دهی ها. (کاربران زیادی  انتظار دارند آدرس صفحات با حروف کوچک باشد و یادآوری این نوع آدرس نیز  برایشان آسان می باشد.)

----------


## ab.mahmoodi

با تشكر از مطالب مفيدتان سوالي دارم.

ميدانيم باز شدن سايت در نتايج جستجوي گوگل در رتبه سايت تاثير دارد. آيا ميتوان نرم افزاري نوشت كه بصورت مجازي اين عمل را انجام دهد؟ آيا اين كار تاثير دارد؟

----------


## emad_67

> ميدانيم باز شدن سايت در نتايج جستجوي گوگل در رتبه سايت تاثير دارد. آيا  ميتوان نرم افزاري نوشت كه بصورت مجازي اين عمل را انجام دهد؟ آيا اين كار  تاثير دارد؟


سعی کنید از این ترفند ها استفاده نکنید چون ربات ها به اندازه کافی هوشمند هستند و اگه شناسایی بشید کل سایتتون نابود میشه در گوگل.

----------


## chaalesh

با نظر دوست عزیزم emad_67  کاملا موافقم

----------


## ab.mahmoodi

سايتهايي هستند كه توسط زبانهاي برنامه نويسي مثل php يا asp ايجاد ميشوند و بعضي از سايتها توسط ابزارهايي مثل FrontPage طراحي ميشوند.

آيا برنامه نوسي سايتها در SEO آنها تاثيري دارد يا خير؟

----------


## chaalesh

اول جواب دوستمان :
برنامه نویسی تاثیر دارد ولی زبان برنامه نویسی تاثیری در این مورد ندارد


و اما : 
*درس چهارم : امکان گشت و گذار آسانتر در سایت*


 گشت و گذار در یک وب سایت موضوع مهمی می باشد و به کاربران کمک می کند تا  سریع محتوای مورد نظر خود را در سایت پیدا نمایند. و به موتورهای جستجو نیز  کمک می کند تا بفهمد کدام بخش از محتویات سایت از نظر وب مستر سایت دارای  اهمیت بیشتری می باشد هر چند که نتایج جستجوی گوگل بر اساس رتبه صفحات می  باشد، گوگل بسیار مشتاق است تا میزان اهمیت هر صفحه در قیاس با سایر صفحات  سایت را بدست آورد.
کلیه وب سایت ها دارای صفحه اصلی می باشند که این صفحه بیشترین بازدید را  دارا بوده و اغلب بازدید ها از این صفحه شروع می شود. اگر اینکه سایت شما  فقط چند صفحه باشد، شما باید بیاندشید درباره اینکه چگونه بینندگان از صفحه  اول به صفحه ای که شامل مطالب خاصی می باشد راهنمایی شوند. آیا شما دارای  سطوح کافی درباره مطلب خاصی می باشید که موجب شود تا صفحه ای بسازید برای  لیست کردن صفحات مرتبط با موضوع خاص( مانند : صفحه اصلی => لیست صفحات  مرتبط => مطلب مورد نظر)؟
آیا شما صدها محصول مختلف دارید که نیاز به دسته بندی در گروهها و زیر گروههای مختلف دارند؟


   » ساختار شاخه های وب سایت کوچک در زمینه baseball cards

sitemap (با حروف کوچک) یا همان نقشه سایت، یک صفحه کوچک می باشد که ساختار  سایت شما را به نمایش می گذارد که معمولا شامل لیست دسته بندی شده صفحات  وب سایت شما می باشد. در صورتی که بینندگان مشکلی در یافتن صفحه مورد نظر  خودشان داشته باشند می توانند از این صفحه استفاده نمایند. موتورهای جستجو  نیز هنگام مشاهده این صفحه اطلاعات مفیدی برای جستجو در وب سایت شما از آن  استخراج می کنند، هدف اصلی از این صفحه بینندگان وب سایت می باشد.
Sitemap (با حروف بزرگ) یک فایل XML ای بوده که با ارسال آن به Google's  Webmaster Tools گوگل می توانید آسانتر صفحات شما را یافته و اندیس گذاری  کند. این روش کاملا گارانتی شده (تضمین شده) نمی باشد ولی بهرحال یک راه حل  بوده و لیستی از صفحات سایت را در اختیار گوگل قرار می دهد. گوگل با  استفاده یک ابزار open source به نام Sitemap Generator script امکان ساخت  Sitemap را به شما می دهد.(راهنمای Sitemap)


* بهترین راه برای گشت و گذار آسانتر در سایت*

  • ساختن سلسله مراتب روان و طبیعی برای مطالب. رفتن به صفحات حاوی مطالب  خاص از صفحات اصلی را برای کاربران آسانتر بنمایید. از صفحات دسته بندی  (لیست مطالب مرتبط) مناسب و طبیعی برای طبقه بندی های مطالب استفاده کنید.
*نبایدها :*
  o  استفاده از آدرس پیچیده و زیاد در یک صفحه بطور مثال : لینک به تعداد بالایی از صفحات نامرتبط به هم دیگر در هر صفحه
  o  تکه تکه ارائه دادن مطالب در صفحات مختلف همانند "ادامه مطالب"( نباید  کاربر برای مطالعه کامل یک مطلب چندها کلیک کند تا در چندمین لایه به  تمامی مطالب دست یابد)


• بیشتر از کلمات در لینک های راهنما استفاده کنید. باید راهنمایی صفحه به  صفحه با استفاده از لینک های متنی در وب سایت شما وجود داشته باشد این  قابلیت به موتورهای جستجو برای یافتن کلیه صفحات شما و ارتباط بین آنها کمک  می کند. اغلب کاربران نیز استفاده از کلمات را از سایر روشهای دیگر بهتر  می دانند. علی الخصوص احتمال دارد بعضی از این روش ها مانند Flash  و  JavaScript امکان اجرا نشدن در سمت کاربر را دارند.
*نبایدها :*
  o  داشتن راهنماهای صفحات به شکل drop-down ، تصویر و یا انیمیشن. (اغلب ،  نه همه ، موتورهای جستجو توانایی شناسایی انواع لینک ها را دارند)

• استفاده از ابزار نشان دهنده موقعیت. منظور ارائه بخشی در بالای صفحات و  یا پایین صفحه به منظور اعلام موقعیت فعلی کاربر و امکان برگشت آسان به  سطوح قبلی. (بخشی که در سایتهای فارسی با عنوان "شما اینجا هستید" معروف می  باشد) اغلب در این ابزار بخش های اصلی سایت که تا اینجا توسط کاربر پیموده  شده نشان داده می شود.

    » یک نمونه از ابزار "شما اینجا هستید"


• استفاده از صفحه نقشه سایت (sitemap) و استفاده از فایل XMLای بنام  Sitemap برای معرفی به موتورهای جستجو. استفاده از یک صفحه به عنوان نقشه  سایت که به صفحات مهمی از سایت شما اشاره می کند حتی در صورتی که سایت شما  دارای صدها صفحه هم باشد می تواند مفید باشد. همچنین با یک فایل از نوع XML  که به موتورهای جستجو معرفی میکنید می توانید از اینکه موتورها لیست تمامی  صفحات شما را دارند خیالتان آسوده باشد.
*نبایدها :*
  o  داشتن صفحه نقشه سایت قدیمی یا در اصطلاح تاریخ مصرف گذشته شامل آدرس های اشتباه
  o  داشتن نقشه سایت بدون دسته بندی و مرتب سازی و حاوی لینک های زیاد

• پشتیبانی حالتی که بخشی از آدرس صفحه خراب و یا پاک شده باشد. اغلب  بینندگان سایت شما را بصورت منظم و درست بازدید نمی کنند شما باید این  موضوع را از قبل پیش بینی کرده باشید. بطور مثال گاهی کاربران به امید  یافتن مطالب دیگر بجای استفاده از ابزار "شما اینجا هستید" شروع به ویرایش  آدرس صفحه نمایش داده شده در کادر address bar مرورگر خود می کنند باید شما  این امر را پیش بینی کرده باشید و اطلاعات مناسب را به کاربر نمایش دهید  در غیر اینصورت کاربر با ایراد 404 (page not found) روبرو خواهد شد.

• داشتن صفحه مناسب برای ایراد 404 (page not found). کاربران گهگاهی به  صفحه ای که در سایت شما وجود ندارد مراجعه می کنند علت این موضوع می تواند  اشتباه در تایپ آدرس صفحه و یا اینکه صفحه ویرایش یا پاک شده باشد. در سایت  خود صفحه مرتبط به ایراد 404 داشته باشید که همانند یک راهنما برای  برگرداندن کاربر به صفحات مفید عمل کند. این صفحه می تواند شامل لینک به  صفحه اصلی سایت و همچنین لینک به مطالب پر بیننده باشد. گوگل خدماتی برای  این منظور جهت قرار دادن در صفحه ایراد 404 ارائه می کند که می تواند با  استفاده از ویژگی های مفید ارزش این صفحه را بالاتر ببرد. شما می توانید با  استفاده از Google Webmaster Tools آدرس هایی که دارای ایراد 404 می باشد  را شناسائی نمایید.
*نباید ها :*
  o  اجازه دهید تا صفحه شامل خطای 404 در موتورهای جستجو اندیس شود.  (مطمئن شوید که وب سرور شما وقتی که درخواست صفحه ای که موجود نیست را  دریافت می کند وضعیت ایراد 404 را برگشت می دهد(ساپورت می کند))
  o   نمایش پیغام گنگ و نامعلوم با عنوان "صفحه مورد نظر پیدا نشد" در تمامی حالات .
  o  طراحی صفحه 404 که با سایر صفحات سایت سازگاری و شباهتی نداشته باشد.

----------


## ab.mahmoodi

> برنامه نویسی تاثیر دارد ولی زبان برنامه نویسی تاثیری در این مورد ندارد


لطفا در اين مورد بيشتر توضيح دهيد. چه تاثيري در SEO دارد؟

----------


## chaalesh

*درس پنجم : ارائه مطالب و سرویس های با کیفیت
*

 ارائه مطالب مفید و کاربردی در سایت از کلیه فاکتورهای بررسی شده در این 13 درس  مهمتر و با ارزش تر می باشد. کاربران ارزش مطالب مفید را می دانند و به  دیگران نیز توصیه می کنند که این مطالب را بخوانند. این امر می تواند از  طریق پست های وبلاگتان ، جوامع مجازی ، ایمیل و یا در forum ها صورت بگیرد.

* بهترین راه برای ارائه مطالب با کیفیت*

  • مطالب را سلیس و روان بنویسید. کاربران از مطالب روان بسیار لذت می برند.
* نبایدها :*
   o  نوشتن متون شلوغ و پر از خطاهای املایی و گرامری
   o  استفاده از متون داخل تصاویر برای مطالب ( کاربران قادرند این متون را بخوانند ولی موتورهای جستجو نمی توانند)


  • بصورت منظم و سازمان یافته حول موضوع اصلی باشید. ساماندهی مطالب همیشه  سودمند است همچنین این عمل در کاربران نیز احساس رضایت تولید می کند. می  توانید مطلب خود به تکه های منطقی تقسیم کنید تا کاربران نیز براحتی به  مطلب مورد نیاز خود دست یابند.
* نبایدها :*
   o  ارائه مطالب متنی زیاد از زمینه های مختلف در یک صفحه بدون پاراگراف بندی و سایر مسائل


  • استفاده از زبان و کلمات مناسب. درباره اینکه قرار است کاربران با جستجوی  چه چیزی شما را بیابند. کاربران قدیمی چه کلماتی را برای جستجو انتخاب می  کنند و کاربران جدید از چه عباراتی استفاده می کنند. رفتار این دو گروه  متفاوت می باشد و در هنگام نوشتن مطالب باید به کلمات کلیدی خود دقت کافی  داشته باشید استفاده از کلمات کلیدی مختلف نتایج متفاوتی را به ارمغان  خواهد آورد. ابزارهای درون Google Webmaster Tools و Google AdWords در این  زمینه می توانند به شما کمک نمایند.


  • مطالب جدید و تازه بنویسید.مطالب جدید نه تنها بینندگان فعلی شما را حفظ می کند بلکه بینندگان جدید را نیز جذب می نماید.
* نبایدها :*
   o  استفاده از مطالب کپی شده و تکراری ارزشی بسیار اندکی برای بازدیدکنندگان سایت دارد.
   o  داشتن مطالب تکراری یا با شباهت بالا در سایت ( محتوای تکراری)


  • ایجاد محتوا و یا سرویس های منحصر بفرد. فکر کردن به ساخت سرویس های جدید  و کاربردی که وب سایتهای دیگر آن را نداشته باشند.  خودتان مطالبی را تهیه  نمایید مطالبی مانند نتایج تحقیقات ، اخبار جدید و مواردی شبیه به اینها.  سایتهای زیادی توانایی انجام چنین کارهایی را ندارند.


  • محتوای خود را اصولا برای کاربران تهیه کنید نه برای موتورهای جستجو. سایت خود را اول از همه برای نیاز های کاربران طراحی کنید. 
* نبایدها :*
   o  پرکردن صفحه از کلمات کلیدی بیشمار برای موتورهای جستجو ولی دارای محتوای رنجش آور و بدرد نخور برای کاربران.
   o  استفاده از تکه های متنی با حالت های مختلف برای بالابردن امتیاز  صفحه در موتورهای جستجو در حالی که برای بینندگان دارای ارزش اندکی می  باشد.
   o  استفاده از متن های پنهان برای کاربران که برای موتورهای جستجو قابل مشاهده است.

----------


## MoslemMaleki

> لطفا در اين مورد بيشتر توضيح دهيد. چه تاثيري در SEO دارد؟


با سلام و با کسب اجازه از جناب chaalesh
همان طور که می دونید و در وب چیزی به نام صفحات php یا asp.net و یا هر چیز دیگری وجود نداره و این صفحات فقط روتینهای هستند که به سرور داده میشن تا بر اساس اون صفحات html ساخته بشن. پس زبان برنامه نویسی تاثیری نداره.
اما قطعاً رعایت اصول اسکریپت و برنامه نویسی (مثل فرمایشات chaalesh) در زمینه های مختلف میتونه بسیار موثر باشه

----------


## chaalesh

*درس ششم : استفاده بهتر از متن های anchor
*


anchor  متنی می باشد در تگ لینک قابل نمایش بوده و کاربران با مشاهده آن متن و کلیک بر روی از لینک استفاده می کنند.


این متن به کاربران و موتورهای جستجو درباره محتوای صفحه لینک داده شده  اطلاعات مناسبی را ارائه می دهد. لینک های درون صفحه شما ممکن است لینک  داخلی باشد- اشاره به سایر صفحات سایت شما- و یا خارجی باشد- اشاره به  صفحات سایر سایت ها.
هر دوی این لینک ها باید دارای anchor مناسب باشد. با این عمل هم کاربران و  هم موتورهای جستجو بهتر می توانند درباره صفحه مقصد تصمیم گیری نمایند.

* بهترین راه برای متن های anchor*
• از متن توضیحی استفاده کنید. متن anchor استفاده شده در یک لینک باید حداقل ایده اصلی صفحه هدف را ارائه دهد.
* نبایدها :*
   o استفاده از  anchor های عمومی مانند "اینجا" ،"اینچا کلیک کنید" ، "کلیک" ، "مقاله"
   o استفاده از متون نامرتبط به محتوای صفحه لینک داده شده
   o استفاده از آدرس صفحه به عنوان anchor

  • استفاده از متون کوتاه. هدف کلی کوتاه و توضیحی بودن می باشد- معمولا چند کلمه یا عبارت کوتاه
* نبایدها :*
   o استفاده از متون طولانی مانند یک جمله و یا یک پاراگراف

• علامتگذاری کردن لینک ها برای تمایز دادن راحت تر. تشخیص متن با لینک را  برای کاربر آسان کنید. متن شما در صورتی که کاربران لینک های آنرا نیابند و  یا تصادفی در جایی که لینک می باشد کلیک کنند کمتر مورد استفاده قرار  خواهد گرفت.
* نبایدها :* 
   o استفاده از css برای اینکه لینک ها هم دقیقا مانند متن دیده شوند

• درباره متن anchor لینک های داخلی نیز بیاندیشید. شما با دقت بیشتری  anchor لینک های خارجی را انتخاب می کنید و درباره لینک های داخلی این دقت  عمل را ندارید. در حالی که باید به anchor لینک های داخلی هم توجه کافی  نمایید. به نقش آنها در راهنمایی کاربر و راهنمایی موتورهای جستجو فکر  کنید.
* نباید ها :*
   o استفاده زیاد از حد از کلمات کلیدی در anchor برای موتورهای جستجو.
   o استفاده از متونی که هیچ کمکی به کاربران برای گشت و گذار آسان در وب سایت نمی کنند.

----------


## chaalesh

فکر کنم مطالب برای دوستان چندان جذابیتی نداشت !!! 
آندسته از عزیزانی که ادامه مطالب برایشان مهم است می توانند در سایت بنده آنها را مطالعه کنند.
از این به بعد تنها لینک دروس را اینجا قرار می دهم آنهم بدلیل اینکه ناقص نمونه

درس هفتم  :استفاده مناسب از تگ های h1 و h2 و ...
درس هشتم : بهینه سازی تصاویر

----------


## abdollah110110

مطالب خیلی هم خوب بود متشکرم

----------


## احمد سامعی

سلام
مقاله جالبی، اما متاسفانه بنده دیر دیدمش. و سایت شما هم در حال بازسازی در صورت امکان اگر ادامه دادید یا بخش های ششم به بعد آماده شد به من هم لینکش رو ایمیل بزنید البته در صورت امکان

با تشکر

----------


## sarapepors

کاش میشد ادامه میدادید . من هم تازه مطالبتون رو دیدم .سایتتون هم که در حال آماده سازیه

----------


## amirdd

همه چیز خوب هست ولی ای کاش منبعی رو هم که استفاده کرده بودید ذکر می گردید.
این مطالب مربوط می شن به  Google search-engine-optimization-starter-guide که می تونید از همین لینک مقاله رو به انگلیسی دانلود کنید. متن بسیار روان هست

موفق باشید

----------

